
Show HN: Kyso – Publish Your Jupyter Notebooks as Blog Posts - KyleOS
Hi HN - the founders of kyso here.<p>Kyso (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kyso.io" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kyso.io</a>) is a blogging platform for data science. We render your jupyter notebooks, including all code, interactive visualisations and rich markdown, as awesome data blogs.<p>Upload existing notebooks, import your repos from Github and start brand new Jupyterlab environments in the cloud, all for free.<p>And then publish and share your blogs with the community!<p>Have a look here for a few example posts on our platform:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kyso.io&#x2F;jamesle&#x2F;fifa18" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kyso.io&#x2F;jamesle&#x2F;fifa18</a>
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kyso.io&#x2F;vanaurum&#x2F;algorithmic-portfolio-optimization" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kyso.io&#x2F;vanaurum&#x2F;algorithmic-portfolio-optimization</a>
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kyso.io&#x2F;Don&#x2F;a-journey-to-the-tip-of-neural-networks" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kyso.io&#x2F;Don&#x2F;a-journey-to-the-tip-of-neural-networks</a>
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kyso.io&#x2F;waldohiding&#x2F;twitter" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kyso.io&#x2F;waldohiding&#x2F;twitter</a><p>Happy to hear any and all feedback!
======
MrShAzZY
Looks cool. What are the main advantages of using this over something like
nbviewer or even binder?

~~~
eoinmurray92
Kyso is kind of like nbviewer + binder.

With nbviewer you need to self host the notebook somewhere, and there are no
profiles - so you can't keep all your work together.

With Kyso you can upload a notebook, import from github, or open Jupyter in
the cloud and then publish your work, its all integrated.

------
shmalex
Great Product! Love to use it By the way it would be great if you configure
the swap file to be setup for each new instance.

------
dogofraw
Very exciting product!

~~~
KyleOS
Thank you! Let us know if you have any questions..

------
eoinmurray92
Hi all - Eoin one of the founders of Kyso here, happy to answer any questions!

~~~
raulpopa
What do you think of Github acquisition? I know it's offtopic, but you see
yourself as a Github for data science, right?

~~~
eoinmurray92
Kind of like Github + Medium - because a lot of data-science is narrative
based, so the presentation of results and insights is very important.

Thanks why we hide the code by default on the notebooks and we work hard to
make interactive charts (like bokeh, d3) work perfectly.

------
acosmism
gryd also has similar functionality (gryd.us)

~~~
jupiter1234
[https://gryd.us/one-click-jupyter-notebook-sharing/](https://gryd.us/one-
click-jupyter-notebook-sharing/)

------
fsanmartin
Looks really cool, awesome work.

